# A Priority 5 applicant: Finally received the Grant Letter after 2 and a half years..



## expertea (Nov 26, 2011)

Dear all, 

After two and half years of waiting we finally got or grant letter today. We are delighted even after many years to receive the visa and look forward to a smooth transition soon. :clap2:

My wife and the daughter are planning to join me.

Anyone who wishes to receive any advice or info with regard to this Visa type please feel free to post here.

For the benefit of all priority applicants I give bellow the timeline.



*Visa Type: Skilled- Sponsored Visa (SC 176) Relation Sponsored

Skilled Occupation: General Manager 1112-11*

Initial meeting with my Agent:	27 March 2009 

Documents Forwarded to AIM:	07 April 2009

Positive Response from AIM:	12 May 2009

IELTS exam results:	22 May 2009

Documents Forwarded to the agent:	19 June 2009

Date of online Visa Application: 30 June 2009

*Date of Case Officer Allocation:	8 September 2011*

Date of requesting additional documents:	8 September 2011

Forwarded the documents: Specific work experience, Wife's IELTS results, and Form 47A for the daughter on the 23 September 2011

Date of requesting Medicals and Police Clearance:	7 October 2011

Dates of forwarding the Meds: Mine and Spouses:	26 October 2011, Daughter: 21 November 2011

Dates of forwarding the Local Police Clearance:	17 November 2011

Dates of forwarding the Malaysian Police Clearance for the Daughter: 13 December 2011 (She is studying in Malaysia)

*Date of the Visa Grant: 20 December 2011*


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

expertea said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After two and half years of waiting we finally got or grant letter today. We are delighted even after many years to receive the visa and look forward to a smooth transition soon. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congrats... Good to see P5 applicants results...

All the best with your move to OZ...

Cheers !!!!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

expertea said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After two and half years of waiting we finally got or grant letter today. We are delighted even after many years to receive the visa and look forward to a smooth transition soon. :clap2:
> 
> ...



Congratulations..
Finally the perseverance paid off...
Super good news...:clap2:


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

expertea said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After two and half years of waiting we finally got or grant letter today. We are delighted even after many years to receive the visa and look forward to a smooth transition soon. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You are a real patient person love seeing that type of attitude. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Kurai (Oct 1, 2011)

expertea said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After two and half years of waiting we finally got or grant letter today. We are delighted even after many years to receive the visa and look forward to a smooth transition soon. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats! All that patient waiting paid off


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## expertea (Nov 26, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Heartiest Congrats... Good to see P5 applicants results...
> 
> All the best with your move to OZ...
> 
> ...





lifeisgood said:


> Congratulations..
> Finally the perseverance paid off...
> Super good news...:clap2:





tcscivic12 said:


> Congratulations! You are a real patient person love seeing that type of attitude. Good luck in the future.





anj1976 said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you very much friends...wish you all merry Christmas and a wonderful 2012


----------



## virtual_bajwa (Apr 11, 2009)

I do not believe he is in the category 5.


----------



## expertea (Nov 26, 2011)

virtual_bajwa said:


> I do not believe he is in the category 5.


Well, what do you think my category should be then?


----------



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats nice. I am P4 and been waiting for 2 and a half years.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

expertea said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After two and half years of waiting we finally got or grant letter today. We are delighted even after many years to receive the visa and look forward to a smooth transition soon. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hello

This is a truly inspiring event for everyone waiting . 

What can i say cheers!!!

When do you plan to move down


----------



## expertea (Nov 26, 2011)

karamatali said:


> Thats nice. I am P4 and been waiting for 2 and a half years.


Thank you karamatali, hope you too will hear the good news soon some time. Wish you best of luck in the new year. 




buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> This is a truly inspiring event for everyone waiting .
> 
> ...


Thank you buzzvishwanath, hoping to move somewhere between May and June once all my commitments are sorted. Wish you a happy new year 2012.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

congratulations!!!


----------



## expertea (Nov 26, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> congratulations!!!


Thank you and wish you a happy new year.


----------



## virtual_bajwa (Apr 11, 2009)

expertea said:


> Well, what do you think my category should be then?


I can not say this but according to DIAC's official announcement, DIAC is not processing 2009, category 5, applicants. They will process category 5, 2007 applicants first and then they will move further. Here is what I am stressing on my point. you do not fit into this prcessing prioeiry. So I can not believe you are into category 5.... Or either way you are lying that you got the grant.
Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


> How processing will occur
> Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged in Australia will begin with the remaining applications in the visa subclasses in effect prior to September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 28 July 2005. There are approximately 756 cases in this group.
> 
> *Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged outside Australia will begin with applications in visa subclasses 495 and 496, which were lodged prior to 1 September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 10 July 2006. Unlike other GSM visa applications lodged from outside Australia, prior to 1 September 2007, these applications were not effected by the Minister's Cap and Cease arrangements. There are approximately 594 cases in this group.*The number of Priority Group 5 applications processed this program year will ultimately depend on the number of higher priority applications received, and other factors including any change in the size of the Migration Program or variation of the Processing Direction. Many Priority Group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may want to consider other options available.


----------



## expertea (Nov 26, 2011)

virtual_bajwa said:


> I can not say this but according to DIAC's official announcement, DIAC is not processing 2009, category 5, applicants. They will process category 5, 2007 applicants first and then they will move further. Here is what I am stressing on my point. you do not fit into this prcessing prioeiry. So I can not believe you are into category 5.... Or either way you are lying that you got the grant.
> Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


So, I think I may be falling in to a different category. I confirm having received my visa grant letter along with other details on the 20th December 2011 and supposed to enter Australia on or before 26th October 2012 along with my family. I may have had a mush higher score than the rest.

I am surprised with regard to your implication that I am lying, and remind you that I will not gain anything by trying to mislead members of the forum.

If you are a Category 5 applicant, please be happy that things have started rolling. Wish you all the best.


----------



## virtual_bajwa (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes I am happy ,but how come a 2009 applicant got the grant before 2006 and 2007 applicant.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Hearty Congratulations! This is fantastic news! I can imagine how much patience you and your family must have had to keep for such a long time. We got the grant much quicker and still we were quite frustrated 

Good to see you get through. I have a question though. You said you had General manager Anzsco code. Did you not find any State offering sponsorship to that code at that time? A state sponsorship would have got you through much quicker.


----------



## expertea (Nov 26, 2011)

virtual_bajwa said:


> Yes I am happy ,but how come a 2009 applicant got the grant before 2006 and 2007 applicant.


That I am not sure, as I mentioned earlier maybe I am falling to a different category. Also I am an online applicant. The rest of the details are given in the first post.




atsurti said:


> Hearty Congratulations! This is fantastic news! I can imagine how much patience you and your family must have had to keep for such a long time. We got the grant much quicker and still we were quite frustrated
> 
> Good to see you get through. I have a question though. You said you had General manager Anzsco code. Did you not find any State offering sponsorship to that code at that time? A state sponsorship would have got you through much quicker.


Thank you very much atsurti, no at that time the state sponsorship was not much heard of and also for my skill "management" I don't think SS was offered at that time.


----------



## GGS (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats erpertea!!
According to the immigration website and the allocation dates on that, the priority 5 applications for subclass 176 have not opened yet.
No offence but are you sure you were in category 5?

GG



expertea said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After two and half years of waiting we finally got or grant letter today. We are delighted even after many years to receive the visa and look forward to a smooth transition soon. :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## expertea (Nov 26, 2011)

GGS said:


> Congrats erpertea!!
> According to the immigration website and the allocation dates on that, the priority 5 applications for subclass 176 have not opened yet.
> No offence but are you sure you were in category 5?
> 
> GG


Hey thanks GGS, I know it's a question for me too. As I stated in my first post my skilled occupation was General Manager 1112-11. It was not an occupation in the critical skill list. Subsequent to the introduction of priority processing according to DIAC announcement I thought my application placed at category 5 as I didn't had even SS for my application. 

You think I was in category 4 or above?


----------



## navdeepduggal (Feb 22, 2012)

hi i m new to this forum.my self navdeep. i applied for permanent residency subclass 885 in december 2009 and still waiting for grant of my visa. 
i am married now and my wife is australian born citizen and i have a baby who is also australian born citizen .i am waiting on my file to be fanalized . i applied with 7 each bands in IELTS and i also had TR temporary residency its finished now.is anyone have any idea how long it gonna take


----------



## suraweeraneil (May 24, 2010)

expertea said:


> Hey thanks GGS, I know it's a question for me too. As I stated in my first post my skilled occupation was General Manager 1112-11. It was not an occupation in the critical skill list. Subsequent to the introduction of priority processing according to DIAC announcement I thought my application placed at category 5 as I didn't had even SS for my application.
> 
> You think I was in category 4 or above?


Hi,
I am also applied in the same category 1112-11(General Manager) relative sponsored 176 applicant applied online in March 2009- Category 5 . Up to now no contact from DIAC.(16/7/2012)
Waiting without an answer. Contacted South Australia state to get state sponsorship. Answer is that only new applicants can apply for state sponsorship. I must have an EOI number?
As per the letter sent by DIAC last week I can apply for SS. But state refuse it


----------



## jason2610 (Jul 20, 2012)

suraweeraneil said:


> Hi,
> I am also applied in the same category 1112-11(General Manager) relative sponsored 176 applicant applied online in March 2009- Category 5 . Up to now no contact from DIAC.(16/7/2012)
> Waiting without an answer. Contacted South Australia state to get state sponsorship. Answer is that only new applicants can apply for state sponsorship. I must have an EOI number?
> As per the letter sent by DIAC last week I can apply for SS. But state refuse it


I ve got the same problem.. Applied in OCT 2009 - subclass 176 - Cat 5. DIAC said I can apply for SS but SA saying they dont accept applicants who dont go through the skill select process. Unsure of what to do  . Anyone here have any ideas ??


----------

